# Floor Heating Vents



## Bob G. (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

I just brought home my new to me 2003 Outback 25RSS. My kids and I are really enjoying the camper so far. We did a camp out in the back yard last night to try it out and start getting stuff in it that we are going to need. I did have a question though when it comes to the furnace. The register in the floor all the way to the back, near the slide out bed, has a lot of air coming out of it when the furnace is running. However the register in the middle of the camper and the one near the bunks and bathroom door has very little air coming out of them. I am planning on mentioning to the dealer I bought it from but since he doesn't sell Outbacks new he may not be the best one to ask. So I thought I would ask here too. Is this normal for there to be such a difference in air flow between the registers? If not what could cause that type of difference?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine blows more in the middle and less at the ends. I figured it's because the actual furnace is in the middle of the camper so its like a 3-4 ft run to the vent where as the other are like 12 ft runs


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There have been reports of some Outbacks having the ducts with holes or even compressed....prob due to poor installation.

I would get a mirror and look in the duct to see if something is blocking it. Heck...it could be something as simple as a kid from the previous owner put something down there.

Have you tried blocking the other vent to see if that allows more air to flow to the problem vent? If that don't fix it...then I would guess you have damage to the duct work. This will require you to drop the underbelly and repair the problem.


----------



## Bob G. (Mar 12, 2011)

The dealer was able to find and fix the blockage in the ducts. The said that, "there was a collapsed duct, probably from day one. We were able to spread it and have left a block in it to keep it open. We also installed a diverter back by the rear duct to push more air towards the front. Since that rear duct is right by the discharge from the furnace it will have more output than the longer run vents. By putting the diverter in that should help push more forward."

He also said the duct was pushed up from the bottom which is why they thought it had always been that way.

So the camper is back home and the furnace is heating the camper much more evenly. I am hoping to go camping the next 3 weekends!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Was the area where it was crushed over a water tank? It has happened where a water tank was over filled and this caused the duct to collapse. Otherwise Gilligan did it!


----------



## Bob G. (Mar 12, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Was the area where it was crushed over a water tank? It has happened where a water tank was over filled and this caused the duct to collapse. Otherwise Gilligan did it!


Interesting. To be honest I am not sure where the water tank is located but based upon where the tank filler hose comes in sidewall and goes down into the floor the tank could be in the right area. The dealer described the blockage as being about 4 feet from the in the back vent... yep that does kind of match. I know what you mean about the tank swelling up like a balloon when overfilled. I did that to the tank on our Jayco PUP the 1st time I filled it. And since they were working from inside the duct instead of taking the underbelly cover down they wouldn't have seen that it happened right above the water tank. The did know it has been pushed shut from underneath.
Does the tank have an overflow port on it? Our Jayco PUP had an overflow outlet at the top of the tank.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bob G. said:


> Was the area where it was crushed over a water tank? It has happened where a water tank was over filled and this caused the duct to collapse. Otherwise Gilligan did it!


Interesting. To be honest I am not sure where the water tank is located but based upon where the tank filler hose comes in sidewall and goes down into the floor the tank could be in the right area. The dealer described the blockage as being about 4 feet from the in the back vent... yep that does kind of match. I know what you mean about the tank swelling up like a balloon when overfilled. I did that to the tank on our Jayco PUP the 1st time I filled it. And since they were working from inside the duct instead of taking the underbelly cover down they wouldn't have seen that it happened right above the water tank. The did know it has been pushed shut from underneath.
Does the tank have an overflow port on it? Our Jayco PUP had an overflow outlet at the top of the tank.
[/quote]

There is a tank vent but it can not vent as fast as the tank can fill.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes we installed diverters on all three outlets in the 21rs to balance out the heat.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy the OB !!

Now that you mention it, I would like to have our vents balanced. It seams our rear vents in the BR really crank out the heat more-so than the front ones do. 
Ill have to check again this weekend on trip #2 of 2011 !!


----------

